# Datu Hartman and Guru Parsons



## progressivetactics (Sep 6, 2003)

Special Thank you to Datu Tim Hartman, and Guru Rich Parsons!!
What an excellent fund raiser/seminar you 2 gave!  We had a great time, met alot of great people, and helped a very special little girl!

Thank you very  much!!!!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 6, 2003)

I had fun Even though I am a slow learner 
Had fun thanks guys for coming down and doing this event


----------



## progressivetactics (Sep 6, 2003)

thanks for helping out soo much Adam. YOu did alot of work, behind the scenes so the rest of us could have a good time..

ps....thanks for the lump on my head.....

what ever happened to control with the sticks?!?!?!

::::::note to self---No more working with newbies::::::::::


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Special Thank you to Datu Tim Hartman, and Guru Rich Parsons!!
> What an excellent fund raiser/seminar you 2 gave!  We had a great time, met alot of great people, and helped a very special little girl!
> 
> Thank you very  much!!!! *



:asian: 

Thank You and all those involved and that showed up. I enjoyed myself and had fun and it was all for a good cause.

What could one ask for? 

:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Sep 6, 2003)

well, sir....um...
i could have asked for a little more pain compliance issued to Adam.....but...oh well...  everything else was cool!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *well, sir....um...
> i could have asked for a little more pain compliance issued to Adam.....but...oh well...  everything else was cool!!! *



Next Time!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 6, 2003)

Why would you want to hurt adam 
Hay Mr. Parsons I will get that link for u soon


----------



## Seigi (Sep 6, 2003)

Thank-you to Everyone who came & Shared.

But a special Thanks to Datu Hartman, Guro Parsons, Master Barker & Adam for making it such a great seminar. I Had a blast, made new friends & feel good that martial artists can get together & help out such a noble cause.

Thank-you & God Bless

PS. Hey Adam, i need directions to the dojo?
Can you help me out? =)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

More details, please!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 6, 2003)

First I never met the late Grandmaster Remy Presas but I am sure that he would be so happy  to see his dream coming true. People from all modern arnis feds, org, clubs, ext working training together for a good cause!  It was cool meet Datu and all the gurus and other martial arts people there and seeing old freinds. I hope everyone enjoyed it as much as me. I enjoyed the knife drills alot.



(P.S.) MY directions where not that bad only a mile off LoL sorry but Outback was fun to. Glad to have met all you and hope to train with you guys some time soon again. :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 7, 2003)

I got home at 4 am, so this is my first chance to post. I want to thank everyone who supported this event. I'm glad I was able to help. What was also nice was the fact that there were several different MA groups there, maybe there is hope for us yet.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2003)

On average there was just over 20 people there. Some came late and some had to leave early.

I covered some stick and dagger, by covering the six count drill first and then moving to inserting the left hand, and then for those that were understanding I had them insert the dagger thrust with the left. You have to see it .


Tim covered some dagger stuff and then some single stick after that.

It was enjoyed by all 

Or at least that is how I perceived it


----------



## progressivetactics (Sep 7, 2003)

Your perception is good sir!

I had many positive comments from the group.  Everyone from my school liked both 1/2's of the seminar, and was pleased with the attention given.

Again, my only disappointment was the lack of pain issued to Adam....oh well...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2003)

Craig Marks, the father of the Marissa Marks, the little girl we are helping, hand donw some nice Chinese Caligrahy and put it into a nice frame.

Mine reads:

Zi Gung asked, " What Constitutes the Sage?"
Confucious said, "He practices what he preaches, and then does it."

It was a very nice gesture, I like it a lot. Trying to decide where to hang it in the living room 


Thanks!
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2003)

A picture of Datu Tim Hartman, Master Bill Barker and myself


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 8, 2003)

This is myself and Enoch Carlton (* Seigi *). I was showing him how the drill we workig on could break out of it and into another drill and then back into the drill we were working on.


----------



## Seigi (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice pic.

I Learned a great deal from the seminar & enjoyed it greatly.

I was also impressed with all the different people sharing in the art.

But, my big dissapointment Along with Mr. Barker) was the lack of pain that Adam received (more next time, please)


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 8, 2003)

seems like everyone wants to hurt me oh well what does not kill me will just realy hurt


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 8, 2003)

http://www.taijutsu.us/em_seminar.php

thats the link to that seminar coming up i was telling you about


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

any way we can get any more photos on here to show to everyone i sure people would like to see some photos


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

If there are any photos of me from this event I am sure that the ladys From martial talk are dieing to see them  
don't hate the player hate the game


----------



## Seigi (Sep 12, 2003)

Dear Tall Adam,

Have you seen yourself lately?

=)


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 24, 2003)

yes I have in fact I can't stop looking at my self don't hate this model face I have LOL


----------



## Pat (Sep 24, 2003)

Excuse my dumb question. Who is who in the photo?
:drinkbeer


----------



## progressivetactics (Sep 24, 2003)

Rich Parsons is on the left and Enoch Carlton is on the right.
Adam is the brown m&m doing the wave


----------



## Seigi (Sep 24, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pat _
> *Excuse my dumb question. Who is who in the photo?
> :drinkbeer *



As pointed out, I am the old fat one on the left, and the nice guy on the right is Seigi 

:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 7, 2003)

when the tapes going to be on sale from this event?


----------



## progressivetactics (Oct 7, 2003)

good timing ADAM!  The videographer just told me he is now making them in DVD format, for anyone interested.  So, VHS, VCD, Super VCD, and DVD copies are available.  

I am going to see a copy within the next 2 weeks, and if satisfactory, then we will have them available to ship within 24 hours from that!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *good timing ADAM!  The videographer just told me he is now making them in DVD format, for anyone interested.  So, VHS, VCD, Super VCD, and DVD copies are available.
> 
> I am going to see a copy within the next 2 weeks, and if satisfactory, then we will have them available to ship within 24 hours from that! *



cool let me know


----------



## Seigi (Oct 8, 2003)

Let me know also, Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *good timing ADAM!  The videographer just told me he is now making them in DVD format, for anyone interested.  So, VHS, VCD, Super VCD, and DVD copies are available.
> 
> I am going to see a copy within the next 2 weeks, and if satisfactory, then we will have them available to ship within 24 hours from that! *




Can I get a copy or a preview of this?


----------



## progressivetactics (Oct 9, 2003)

Of course you can, Rich.  Copies are $15.00 with 50% proceeds going to the Marks family.....but you sir.....we'll make a special deal!!!


Maybe just whack adam.  Twice.

bb


----------



## Seigi (Oct 9, 2003)

I'll buy Rich one, if he whacks Adam twice =)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey Adam, you still need a ride somewhere?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 9, 2003)

> Maybe just whack adam. Twice.





> I'll buy Rich one, if he whacks Adam twice =)





> Hey Adam, you still need a ride somewhere?



all this hate makes me think of a song by black eye peas 
'' WHERE IS THE LOVE'' 

it is not healthy to hate me cause of my looks lol 
Just because all the ladys want me! :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *all this hate makes me think of a song by black eye peas
> '' WHERE IS THE LOVE''
> 
> ...



So you need a ride to pick up the ladies. Got it


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 9, 2003)

yea well drive from chicks in your firebird


----------



## Seigi (Oct 10, 2003)

"it is not healthy to hate me cause of my looks lol 
Just because all the ladys want me! "


Adam, have you ever seen a mirror??? =)


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 10, 2003)

> Adam, have you ever seen a mirror??? =)


yes everyday some times twice i look at my self lol


----------

